# Around the League



## KokoTheMonkey

This thread will be dedicated for what's happening around the league. Trades, FA signings, news, etc. 



To start things off, a foe of ours has made a trade:


Knicks Get: Quentin Richardson, Nate Robinson
Suns Get: Kurt Thomas, Dijon Thompson


Analysis: Phoenix did this for two reasons: 1) To free up money to re-sign Joe Johnson and to free up money to sign Amare to an extension, 2) This is a blatant attempt to get more defensive minded. Does it help them in the long run? Well, we'll see. They needed a big man to be a defender, and now they can shift Marion to the SF and overall their team is going to be longer and taller. I think this will work out well for Phoenix, but it won't singlehandedly push them into championship status.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

More news, it appears Finley will be cut by the Mavericks, and it opens the door for teams like Phoenix and Detroit to sign him. 


Thanks Dallas!


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

More rumors... Allan Houston can be waived too...

Can we have Houston or Finley on the Spurs? They´d be good backup players.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Finley I really doubt. He's use to playing 38 minutes a game, and so I think he'd prefer somewhere like Phoenix or Detroit over us. 

Now Allan Houston would be a great fit, but the money will again become an issue. If the price is right for him the Spurs could bring him in, but that's not very likely at all.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I just read that Allan Houston has Detroit on the top of his list. Fantastic. This new CBA is going to kick our ***.


----------



## sasaint

Assuming Devin Brown comes back 100%, I think the Spurs are set at positions 1-3. As much as I'd like to see the Spurs add a sharpshooter like Houston or Finley, under the cap constraints, I think they'd be wiser to concentrate on bigs. I know the Spurs just gave up a lot to get Nazr, but I wonder if they could swap him for Jamaal Magloire. The Hornets don't seem to be able to get the deal done with Toronto. Does anybody like that idea? Does anybody know what the cap numbers are for both guys and the remaining terms of their contracts? Nazr seems like a great rebounder, especially on the offensive end, but also seems prone to fouls and turnovers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sasaint said:


> Assuming Devin Brown comes back 100%, I think the Spurs are set at positions 1-3. As much as I'd like to see the Spurs add a sharpshooter like Houston or Finley, under the cap constraints, I think they'd be wiser to concentrate on bigs. I know the Spurs just gave up a lot to get Nazr, but I wonder if they could swap him for Jamaal Magloire. The Hornets don't seem to be able to get the deal done with Toronto. Does anybody like that idea? Does anybody know what the cap numbers are for both guys and the remaining terms of their contracts? Nazr seems like a great rebounder, especially on the offensive end, but also seems prone to fouls and turnovers.



Nazr has one year remaining at 5.5 mill, and Magloire has two more years at about 20 mill, so that means he makes twice as much as Mohammed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Suns have a deal in place to sign Raja Bell apparently. It's not official until July 22nd or something like that, but it appears that the deal is already in place. 


Analysis: The Suns are making these moves keeping the Spurs well in their minds. Kurt Thomas to defend Duncan, Raja Bell to defend Manu. Anyway, it adds to their depth, and Raja Bell is an underrated player, so good signing for them.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Suns have a deal in place to sign Raja Bell apparently. It's not official until July 22nd or something like that, but it appears that the deal is already in place.
> 
> 
> Analysis: The Suns are making these moves keeping the Spurs well in their minds. Kurt Thomas to defend Duncan, Raja Bell to defend Manu. Anyway, it adds to their depth, and Raja Bell is an underrated player, so good signing for them.


thats what i was thinking, this off season suns are thinkn how to matchup with the spurs better, but intill they run a little less and play a better d im not to sure it will happen


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The Bucks have supposedly offered Michael Redd the maximum contract. How does that apply to us? Well, I don't want to see Redd come over to a Western Conference team like Denver or Dallas, so hopefully that keeps him over in the East.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Bucks have supposedly offered Michael Redd the maximum contract. How does that apply to us? Well, I don't want to see Redd come over to a Western Conference team like Denver or Dallas, so hopefully that keeps him over in the East.



They are overpayin to keep Redd but it benefits us b/c the Bucks aren't a threat. I'm glad he's not going to a team like Cleveland, b/c with another piece or two, they could be a contender.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Bucks have supposedly offered Michael Redd the maximum contract. How does that apply to us? Well, I don't want to see Redd come over to a Western Conference team like Denver or Dallas, so hopefully that keeps him over in the East.


Yeah, he´ll stay in the Eastern Confererence (Bucks or Cavs). Ray Allen will probably go to the East too (what will be great for us, because he´s the Sonics best player).


----------



## TheRoc5

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> Yeah, he´ll stay in the Eastern Confererence (Bucks or Cavs). Ray Allen will probably go to the East too (what will be great for us, because he´s the Sonics best player).


i was thinkin ray would stay in seattle but hey i would love for him going to the east...i think. if he does not stay in seattle do yall remeber last season where he said he wouldnt mind playing with kobe. phil-kobe-ray-odom sounds like a playoff team to me if the can pass the ball. but i still think hes going to stay in seattle


----------



## Long John Silver

Ray Allen can't stand Kobe.
And also, I don't care much for Phoenix signing Bell. Prince couldn't stop Ginobili, Raja Bell has yet to try. Plus, anytime Bell is in the court, it will take time from either JJ or Marion, and phoenix can't afford that.


----------



## Long John Silver

Also, they supposedly overpayed to get him, so its all good.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As for the Ray Allen situation, I'm going out on a limb and I'm going to say he ends up somewhere unexpected, not Seattle, not Cleveland. I don't know where, and I don't know why I feel that way, but I'm calling it.


----------



## Cloud786

Kurt Thomas the answer to Duncan? Didn't Duncan drop 33 and 16 on him during '99? and this Kurt Thomas is older than that one?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> Kurt Thomas the answer to Duncan? Didn't Duncan drop 33 and 16 on him during '99? and this Kurt Thomas is older than that one?


They'd rather have Kurt Thomas defend him than Shawn Marion or Stephen Hunter apparently.


----------



## Dissonance

TheRoc5 said:


> thats what i was thinking, this off season suns are thinkn how to matchup with the spurs better, but intill they run a little less and play a better d im not to sure it will happen



Despite being an avg defensive team and only winning one game. I've said many times, we still didn't lose by more than 10 pts to you guys. Quite the contrary as compared to the Nuggets, Sonics, and Pistons who were blown out once or more than once. It was almost always close till the end. You guys were deeper, and more efficient. We're getting deeper, and hopefully playing more a traditional line up helps. Because we are gearing up to play better D and rebound better and still continue to run. But we're not gonna stop Tim Duncan. You can't really stop him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

We need to keep an eye on what the Rockets are doing as well. There has been rumors about them looking at Antoine Walker, Bobby Simmons, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Donyell Marshall. They need an upgrade on the wing, so although Bobby Simmons probably isn't the best out of the players mentioned above, he would be the best fit for them IMO.


----------



## Dissonance

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We need to keep an eye on what the Rockets are doing as well. There has been rumors about them looking at Antoine Walker, Bobby Simmons, Shareef Abdur-Rahim, Donyell Marshall. They need an upgrade on the wing, so although Bobby Simmons probably isn't the best out of the players mentioned above, he would be the best fit for them IMO.



Am I the only one who doesn't think the Rockets are that close from being contenders? They're a nice team, and all. Tmac and Yao are great but before this past season and in the playoffs. They just didn't seem like true contenders or as good as people think they are. They have quite abit of below avg and barely above avg players. I think they need a PG to go along with those PFs, but even then they may not jump to contender status.


----------



## Darth Bryant

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for the Ray Allen situation, I'm going out on a limb and I'm going to say he ends up somewhere unexpected, not Seattle, not Cleveland. I don't know where, and I don't know why I feel that way, but I'm calling it.



He is supposedly considering the Clippers 12:30 am phone call offer. The second highest bidder for his services so far.

But.... I doubt that will happen.... As do most of the sane basketball fans out there. I'm a clipper fan as well, but even I know thats just wishful thinking. But hey, its 2005... Anything can happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant

dissonance19 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think the Rockets are that close from being contenders? They're a nice team, and all. Tmac and Yao are great but before this past season and in the playoffs. They just didn't seem like true contenders or as good as people think they are. They have quite abit of below avg and barely above avg players. I think they need a PG to go along with those PFs, but even then they may not jump to contender status.



Rockets suppoedly made a nice offer to Bobby Simmons. AS far as huge impact, its not there.. But having a consistant player like Simmons who can hit the outside jumper and take some of the pressure off of T-Mac and Yao.. That would be HUGE for the Rockets.


----------



## Dissonance

CDRacingZX6R said:


> He is supposedly considering the Clippers 12:30 am phone call offer. The second highest bidder for his services so far.
> 
> But.... I doubt that will happen.... As do most of the sane basketball fans out there. I'm a clipper fan as well, but even I know thats just wishful thinking. But hey, its 2005... Anything can happen.



I heard Clips could or would make an offer of 5 yrs for 89 million according to a thread in Clips board. Which would make it more than Sonics 75 million offer. Or did they make a smaller offer?

That'd be interesting to see him go there though. Clips have the talent to be good, despite people making fun of them because they're the Clippers.


----------



## Dissonance

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Rockets suppoedly made a nice offer to Bobby Simmons. AS far as huge impact, its not there.. But having a consistant player like Simmons who can hit the outside jumper and take some of the pressure off of T-Mac and Yao.. That would be HUGE for the Rockets.



Yeah, thats true. Also maybe getting a guy like Antonio Daniels would help at PG. Bring some leadership and a guy who can create his own shot. His defense would be perfect for the system too. But finding a PF that would be complimentive to Yao is important. I don't know if they can that would fit, at least this yr. But they got time in the future.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

dissonance19 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't think the Rockets are that close from being contenders? They're a nice team, and all. Tmac and Yao are great but before this past season and in the playoffs. They just didn't seem like true contenders or as good as people think they are. They have quite abit of below avg and barely above avg players. I think they need a PG to go along with those PFs, but even then they may not jump to contender status.


Yeah, they do need a pretty good upgrade to be on the very elite level, because I don't see them being able to beat the Spurs or the Suns at this point. Maybe T-Mac and Yao will take their games up to the next level, or maybe they will get an impact free agent, but most likely it's going to have to take booth.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

dissonance19 said:


> I heard Clips could or would make an offer of 5 yrs for 89 million according to a thread in Clips board. Which would make it more than Sonics 75 million offer. Or did they make a smaller offer?
> 
> That'd be interesting to see him go there though. Clips have the talent to be good, despite people making fun of them because they're the Clippers.


The Clippers would actually have a pretty solid team if that happened. Livingston, Allen, Maggette, Brand, Kaman. That's pretty solid.


----------



## Gambino

KokoTheMonkey said:


> More news, it appears Finley will be cut by the Mavericks, and it opens the door for teams like Phoenix and Detroit to sign him.
> 
> 
> Thanks Dallas!


you're welcome.:laugh:


----------



## Long John Silver

Surprise, surprise, Ray Allen to resign with the Sonics...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

KokoTheMonkey said:


> As for the Ray Allen situation, I'm going out on a limb and I'm going to say he ends up somewhere unexpected, not Seattle, not Cleveland. I don't know where, and I don't know why I feel that way, but I'm calling it.



Can't get 'em all right. Oh well.


----------



## TheRoc5

i have been hearing rumors of sar being intrested in minny, so i hope this doesnt happen. if so we might need to make a move


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nate McMillan is headed to Portland. 


I think this hurts Seattle. They had the perfect chemistry and the perfect system, and now they lose the coach that organized it so nicely.


----------



## Long John Silver

Yeah, I think Seatle took a step back not resigning McMillan.
All the best for us.


----------



## TheRoc5

i thought that of all the teams we have played the sonics could rival us the best but hopefully that will change


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Larry Hughes is reportedly heading to Cleveland for 5 years and 65-70 million



Analysis: 13 million per season is overpaying, but Cleveland had to improve on the wing and Larry Hughes was one of the best remaining. Cleveland could use a PG and a bench and they are on their way to being a 50 win team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Bobby Simmons has agreed to go to the Bucks for 47 mill over 5 years



Analysis: Wowsa. He's going to get paid more than Manu Ginobilil (per season) over the course of the contract which is pretty hilarious. Plus, the Bucks already have Redd and Mason on board for awhile, so I guess this means Mason is back on the bench. Simmons is a talent upgrade for them, but for 9 million per season this will hurt in the long run.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Bobby Simmons has agreed to go to the Bucks for 47 mill over 5 years
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: Wowsa. He's going to get paid more than Manu Ginobilil (per season) over the course of the contract which is pretty hilarious. Plus, the Bucks already have Redd and Mason on board for awhile, so I guess this means Mason is back on the bench. Simmons is a talent upgrade for them, but for 9 million per season this will hurt in the long run.


wow there payn him alot of moeny, i still dont think the bucks will make the playoffs yet but that could change. 
all i have to say is poor clippers poor clippers.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Antonio Daniels most likely to sign with L.A., Miami, or Utah



> Free agent Antonio Daniels said he will begin visiting NBA teams next week. The Los Angeles Lakers, Miami and Utah are likely destinations. The 6-4 guard, who spent the past two seasons in Seattle, has also drawn interest from Cleveland, Milwaukee, Toronto and Portland.


*Seattle Times*




> With Larry Hughes opting Friday to leave Washington and sign with Cleveland, Antonio Daniels moved up one spot on the list of unsigned free-agent guards. And one of the teams at the top of Daniels' list of potential destinations will be the Lakers.


*L.A. Daily News*




> The Heat's interest in Antonio Daniels could lead to a meeting with the free-agent point guard soon... A source said this week the Heat also is interested in free-agent guard Earl Watson, a reserve with Memphis the past two seasons.


*Fort Lauderdale Sun-Sentinel* 




> According to Saturday's Seattle Times, Daniels 'said he will begin visiting NBA teams' this week and 'the Los Angeles Lakers, Miami and Utah are likely destinations.


*Deseret News* 

L.A., Miami, or Utah.....all I can say is: TRAITOR! :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

He'll end up in Miami IMO.


----------



## TheRoc5

looks like the lakers might take a chance on kwame brown, and sign and trade do yall think there playoff contenders?

triangle offense

kobe,odom,brown


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> looks like the lakers might take a chance on kwame brown, and sign and trade do yall think there playoff contenders?
> 
> triangle offense
> 
> kobe,odom,brown


Well, add Phil Jackson into the mix and they look like playoff contenders. I still don't like their PG and C situation, and even if they get Kwame, it's not set in stone that he'd be a steady contributor.


----------



## Cloud786

gadzuric to stay with bucks


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> gadzuric to stay with bucks



6 years and 36 million for him is pretty absurd. 



Let's see: Redd (95 million), Simmons (47 million), and Gadzuric (36 million). 180 million dollars for those three guys.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> 6 years and 36 million for him is pretty absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see: Redd (95 million), Simmons (47 million), and Gadzuric (36 million). 180 million dollars for those three guys.


the bucks=knicks when it comes to contracts


----------



## Long John Silver

Yeah, the bucks have gone crazy this offseason. All bad contracts, in my opinion.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Udonis Haslem has re-signed with the Heat for 5 years and 30-35 million. That's a fair contract IMO.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Udonis Haslem has re-signed with the Heat for 5 years and 30-35 million. That's a fair contract IMO.


wow the first real good contract of the summer


----------



## Cloud786

luke walton re-signs with lakers (2 year deal but not sure on $ figure). good for him, but i still hate his dad's commentary.


----------



## Cloud786

Knicks Sign Jerome James
14th July, 2005 - 12:27 am
Howard Beck/NY Times - Jerome James, who played the last four seasons in Seattle, agreed yesterday to a five-year deal with the Knicks, according to his agent. Precise terms will not be set until the league completes its new labor deal. But it was expected that James will earn about $5 million in the first year of the contract, and $29 million over five years 

Before the contract is signed, James will be installed as the starting center, a job he will win by default. The Knicks traded their only true center, Nazr Mohammed, in February, and traded his replacement, Kurt Thomas, in June. The team drafted a center, Channing Frye, but he may not be ready for full-time work as a rookie.

So the void will be filled by James, a 7-foot-1 journeyman who turns 30 in November and has career averages of 4.9 points and 3.5 rebounds a game.

"It was clear once they moved Kurt Thomas and moved Nazr that they were in need of a real center, and that's what Jerome is ," said James's agent, Marc Fleisher. "He's looking forward to the challenge."




LMAO lewser isiah


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> luke walton re-signs with lakers (2 year deal but not sure on $ figure). good for him, but i still hate his dad's commentary.



Why for two years? I must be the only person on the planet who thinks Luke Walton stinks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As for Jerome James, his contract isn't that bad. However, if he's only going to play 20 minutes and average 4 points and 3 boards, it's worthless.


----------



## sheefo13

I do not understand what the Knicks are doing... They trade Nazr here and now they draft a pf who plays c (Frye) and sign Jerome James, who really only did good in the playoffs, and he was not that good.... And it will be the lottery again for the Knicks for the next 2 years....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sheefo13 said:


> I do not understand what the Knicks are doing... They trade Nazr here and now they draft a pf who plays c (Frye) and sign Jerome James, who really only did good in the playoffs, and he was not that good.... And it will be the lottery again for the Knicks for the next 2 years....



I don't think anybody knows what the Knicks are doing, including Knicks management. They have Maurice Taylor, Malik Rose, Michael Sweetney, Channing Frye, David Lee, Jerome Williams, and now Jerome James. It's possible I forgot someone too. That's just a bunch of mediocre (at best) big men.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It appears that the Kwame to Lakers rumors have become reality. Kwame Brown to the Lakers for Butler and either Atkins or Devean George.


----------



## TheRoc5

ya i saw it to(laker trade) still i dont fear the lakers and i dont think they will make it to the playoffs so far. we dont even no how brown will react hes shown us nothing so far

playoff teams(not in any order)
spurs
suns
rockets
mavs
kings
seattle
wolves
nuggets

and i think the clipper and or warriors can make the playoffs also. lakers still need to make more moves.
man the west is tough


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

As of now, the borderline playoff teams are Minnesota, Lakers, Warriors, and the Kings. The Sonics could even be added to that if they lose 2/3 of their remaining free agents. Aside from that, the Spurs, Rockets, Mavericks, Suns, and the Nuggets are the locks right now, but bad things could happen to any of those teams.


----------



## Cloud786

sarunas jesikeiasdcajsdljkicus to the cavs


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> sarunas jesikeiasdcajsdljkicus to the cavs



Haven't heard about that one yet. Thanks for the update. :yes:



They needed a PG who can shoot, so works for them.


----------



## TheRoc5

Cloud786 said:


> sarunas jesikeiasdcajsdljkicus to the cavs


say that name 10 times fast lol


----------



## Yao Mania

We've got Stro, we're got Stro... in Houston area code, area code:

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3271334


----------



## texan

Yao Mania said:


> We've got Stro, we're got Stro... in Houston area code, area code:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3271334



Big acquisition for yall. Makes me a lot more scared of yall than I was before.


----------



## TheRoc5

since im a rockets fan also(not as much as spurs lol) im real happy for this signing i think it will make there rebounding and athletism go up. now the rox just need a pg like mighty mouse and 1 or 2 bench players and they will meet us in the west finals or semis


----------



## TheRoc5

looks like sar is a net


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Yao Mania said:


> We've got Stro, we're got Stro... in Houston area code, area code:
> 
> http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3271334




Nice. An upgrade at the PF position and he's young.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

No mention of Larry Brown? It looks like he's done with the Pistons. Former foe Flip Saunders is the lead canidate for the job supposedly.


----------



## Cloud786

tim duncan to the spurs


----------



## Long John Silver

The Sonics have a new coach, longtime assistant Weiss.


----------



## TiMVP2

Cloud786 said:


> tim duncan to the spurs



I doubt that


----------



## TheRoc5

Cloud786 said:


> tim duncan to the spurs


now that we have him i think we can win a few championships :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No mention of Larry Brown? It looks like he's done with the Pistons. Former foe Flip Saunders is the lead canidate for the job supposedly.


i have also herd that bill lambier is in the running


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Donyell Marshall heading to the Cavs according to what I read off of Hoopshype.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Donyell Marshall heading to the Cavs according to what I read off of Hoopshype.


there going to be good next yr
hughes
lb
marshall
z


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> there going to be good next yr
> hughes
> lb
> marshall
> z
> plus simmons



The Bucks got Simmons.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The Bucks got Simmons.


i know it slipped my mind i already edited lol


----------



## TheRoc5

there are many rumors that are saying the knicks will be the last job for brown thats a shocker not, i like the idea though


----------



## Long John Silver

The Wizards are supposedly getting Antonio Daniels. Thats too bad for Seattle... :bsmile::evil:


----------



## TheRoc5

Long John Silver said:


> The Wizards are supposedly getting Antonio Daniels. Thats too bad for Seattle... :bsmile::evil:


lol yep, and also it reported that lakers are intrested in payton go figure


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> lol yep, and also it reported that lakers are intrested in payton go figure


Phil Jackson and now Payton? Are they trying to re-build the 04 Lakers?....I guess they still haven't learned.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Daniels to the Wizards. This is equivalent to Bobby Simmons signing with the Bucks coming out of nowhere. 


Washington is looking good. They could still use a PF, but the rest of their team looks pretty damn good.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Daniels to the Wizards. This is equivalent to Bobby Simmons signing with the Bucks coming out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> Washington is looking good. They could still use a PF, but the rest of their team looks pretty damn good.


jamison is a pretty good pf, do you mean back up


----------



## Nikos

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Daniels to the Wizards. This is equivalent to Bobby Simmons signing with the Bucks coming out of nowhere.
> 
> 
> Washington is looking good. They could still use a PF, but the rest of their team looks pretty damn good.


I think the key to their team is Brendan Haywood. If he can provide above average defense in the paint, and play efficiently on offense he can make them a very good team. Losing Hughes hurts, but it can be softened and overcome by the improvement and health of Haywood and how Daniels and Butler fit in.

Butler is solid at the 3, not great but on some nights he can be a very good scorer and rebounder. Daniels is a mistake-free type of player who can only help you on both ends. He might not be a pure PG, but he will play efficiently on offense in terms of scoring and passing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Nikos said:


> I think the key to their team is Brendan Haywood. If he can provide above average defense in the paint, and play efficiently on offense he can make them a very good team. Losing Hughes hurts, but it can be softened and overcome by the improvement and health of Haywood and how Daniels and Butler fit in.
> 
> Butler is solid at the 3, not great but on some nights he can be a very good scorer and rebounder. Daniels is a mistake-free type of player who can only help you on both ends. He might not be a pure PG, but he will play efficiently on offense in terms of scoring and passing.



Losing Hughes will definitely hurt, but they've picked up Caron Butler, Chucky Atkins, and now Antonio Daniels. That makes their lineup extremely versatile, because now they can shift Arenas to SG, Butler to SF, and Jamison to PF. As for Haywood, he's a pretty valuable piece to their team. He's pretty much been improving all though his career, so that team is looking good going into next year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Flip Saunders to the Pistons, and Larry Brown is meeting with the Knicks today.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Flip Saunders to the Pistons, and Larry Brown is meeting with the Knicks today.


i would have never guessed that brown would be intrested in the knicks.... yes im being sarcastic. he will end up there we all knew that it was gonna happen and it will prob be his last job to, i cant imagine him working any more after that with his health and age. im thinkn he will retire once the knicks are a playoff team.. wich will be awhile


----------



## Long John Silver

I thought Brown's main reason for not returning to Detroit were his health issues. And a week after he is fired he is meeting with Isiah to get another job?


----------



## Cloud786

^I'm wondering the same thing...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Long John Silver said:


> I thought Brown's main reason for not returning to Detroit were his health issues. And a week after he is fired he is meeting with Isiah to get another job?



Larry Brown is content on not getting comfortable in one place. He's coached like every team in the league, so it's not really a huge surprise that he's leaving already. Even so, you have to wonder why he wouldn't want to keep coaching a team that could win another title next year. Maybe he knows something no one else does.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There was a three-way trade between Utah, Sacramento, and Memphis. 

Kings get: Bonzi Wells
Jazz get: Greg Ostertag
Grizzlies get: Bobby Jackson, Curtis Borchardt, Kirk Snyder, Raul Lopez


Kings are now loaded at the SG/SF position, but they are without a backup PG (unless they settle with Eddie House again). If you can get Bonzi Wells and only give up Greg Ostertag, I'd say you pulled off a pretty good deal. I'm a Bobby Jackson fan too, so I like his addition for the Grizzlies.



By the way, the official date for free agent signings was pushed back to the 28th, so Horry and Oberto haven't officially been signed yet.


----------



## Cloud786

The best player in the NBA, Mark Madsen, agrees to re-sign with Minnesota for twenty bazillion dollars.


----------



## Cloud786

Keyon Dooling agrees to sign with the Orlando Magic.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> Keyon Dooling agrees to sign with the Orlando Magic.


I was pretty impressed with him for the Heat last season, and a 3 year deal at 10 million is a good price. 


Samuel Dalembert will be back with the 76ers, but he's not coming cheaply. Something like 6 years and between 60-70 million. Even half way decent Centers get huge dollars, so Mohammed is going to be pretty expensive.


----------



## Cloud786

Trade Rasho for a burger and fries. W00T!!


----------



## Cloud786

Hmm, guess that old report was wrong saying that sarunas jesikicueicsjcs was going to the cavs. He's going to the pacers now...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> Hmm, guess that old report was wrong saying that sarunas jesikicueicsjcs was going to the cavs. He's going to the pacers now...



Yikes. That scares me a bit. If they stay healthy and Artest doesn't go nuts, I think they will be in the Finals next year.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Juan Dixon headed to Portland for 3 years and 8 million.

Just another note: The free agency deadline was pushed back yet again, this time the date is Monday or sometime early next week.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Juan Dixon headed to Portland for 3 years and 8 million.
> 
> Just another note: The free agency deadline was pushed back yet again, this time the date is Monday or sometime early next week.


man im startn to worry


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> man im startn to worry



About....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Jeff Mcinnis to the Nets for 2 years and 7 million, with a player option for year 2. The Nets are looking very good. They are a lock to win the Atlantic Division IMO, barring injury to Kidd and Carter. 


Are the Nets up there with the Heat, Pistons, and Pacers?


----------



## TheRoc5

hummm.... ive got a feeling we might trade rasho to the blazers for might mouse, he said hes going to sign or do a trade with a mystery team and i know theres talks to portland about rasho, so yall think it can happen? should find out in the next 72 hrs. mybe move barry to a sf and have might mouse coming off the bench at the 2? would be nice just a hunch though. now im heren reports he might sign with the grizz. it was a nice thought though lol


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Jeff Mcinnis to the Nets for 2 years and 7 million, with a player option for year 2. The Nets are looking very good. They are a lock to win the Atlantic Division IMO, barring injury to Kidd and Carter.
> 
> 
> Are the Nets up there with the Heat, Pistons, and Pacers?


yes i think so, they have a nice starting 5, one of the best in the nba on paper. there starting to build there bench so once chemistry comes i think they will be the number 3 seed and perhaps a contender for the east?


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> About....


a lock out still on our hands, theres a reason that were not getting these players signed so mybe they cant agree on something and they will fight over it and they will be a lockout. i doubt this will happen but im just nervouse cause this is like the 3rd time they changed the date.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> hummm.... ive got a feeling we might trade rasho to the blazers for might mouse, he said hes going to sign or do a trade with a mystery team and i know theres talks to portland about rasho, so yall think it can happen? should find out in the next 72 hrs. mybe move barry to a sf and have might mouse coming off the bench at the 2? would be nice just a hunch though. now im heren reports he might sign with the grizz. it was a nice thought though lol



No way that happens. Portland already has Theo Ratliff and Joel Przybilla, plus they wouldn't want Rasho's big contract.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> No way that happens. Portland already has Theo Ratliff and Joel Przybilla, plus they wouldn't want Rasho's big contract.


wasnt the whole deal about sar tradeing rasho for sar? and if we throw in scolas rights then they would have a center and a back up pf... owell just a thought


----------



## TheRoc5

NVM all the might mouse talk he has signed with the grizz, im guessn that there putting white chocolate on the trading block, mybe houston can try to get him


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Joe Johnson tells Suns not to match




> TORONTO -- Restricted free agent Joe Johnson, who next week plans to sign a lucrative offer sheet from the Atlanta Hawks, told ESPN.com on Friday night that he has asked the Phoenix Suns not to match the offer.
> 
> In town for Steve Nash's charity game at Air Canada Centre, Johnson revealed that he directly informed Phoenix managing partner Robert Sarver earlier this week that he would prefer to continue his career as a Hawk.
> 
> "We had a discussion," Johnson said in his first extended interview about his future since free agency began July 1.
> 
> "I did tell them that."
> 
> Asked why he wants to leave the Suns after a breakthrough season, for himself and the team, Johnson said: "It's a lot of things. How things were handled [with Johnson's contract] last summer, how things have been handled this summer. There's been some things going on that aren't great."
> 
> According to sources close to the situation, Johnson is also unhappy with what he perceives as his standing as a "fourth wheel" behind the All-Star trio of Nash, Amare Stoudemire and Marion. Besides the opportunity to be the star man on its youthful roster, Atlanta is offering as much as the rules allow without holding Johnson's Larry Bird rights -- a frontloaded five-year deal worth an estimated $70 million, with an up-front payment as high as $20 million in Year 1.
> 
> * Even Johnson, when asked to describe the Suns' reaction to his request to be set free, said: "They say they're going to match." *


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, I guess I'll address the Joe Johnson situation first. It's easy to get excited at the possibilty that Joe Johnson might head elsewhere, but the bottom line is that Phoenix can match if they want. The fate of Joe Johnson lies in the Suns' hands, not vice versa. In other words, he'll be back. Johnson sounds pretty upset with the Suns, but as we discussed in the Devin Brown thread, that could be a ploy to get Phoenix to hand over some more cash.


The real reason I wanted to post is that the new CBA has apparently finally been agreed upon. The notess from it:


- Tuesday will officially be the day free agents can sign.
- The new cap will be set at 49.5 million
- The "Amnesty Clause" deadline has been moved up from October 1st to August 15th.


----------



## TheRoc5

the problem is that alot of players in the nba havent ever had a situation that they had to be a 2nd or 3rd role. either in high school or college they were the number 1 player and when they have to share the ball or deal with the number 2 option they just want out to another team so they can have the ball in there hands more, even if it means not winning or getting a ring. this yrs success has gone to his head.
even if jj is still a sun that might mean the matrix is gone and this is the kinda stuff that messes up chemistry. i want a good rival though i dont think suns are the one to match us, as the season unfolds we might see if the suns can repeat success as last yr.
as for the other news, its great to here we are going to be able to sign horry and gang soon


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i want a good rival though i dont think suns are the one to match us, as the season unfolds we might see if the suns can repeat success as last yr.


 I agree. I don't think the suns will be our biggest threat next season. Don't get me wrong, I'd still put them on the top of my list to win it all, but I really think there will be bigger competition than them next season. The team I'm most worried about in the West rite now is Houston, they're looking damn tough so far! I know it's WAY too early to tell, but I think a spurs, rockets WCF is in the making so far, and I wouldn't mind that at all. And I know how much you'd love to see that, TheRoc5 :biggrin: And don't get me started on these EC teams...Miami, Indiana, Detroit, New Jersey, Washington...I never thought I'd say this but I'm more worried about the East than the West.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

The reason why people are wondering if the Suns will match is because if they do match Joe Johnson, they are going to have tons of cash tied up between 4 players. Those 4 players alone would put Phoenix over the salary cap I believe, and out of those 4 the closest contract to being expired would be Marion's, which is in 2008/2009. 


Nash: 9.63, 10.5, 11.4, 12.3, 13.1 = 57 million
Marion : 13.8, 15.1, 16.4, 17.2 = 63 million
Johnson: 70 million over 5 years?
Amare: Max deal, 80-90 million over 6 years?

That's some serious cash to say the least.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> The reason why people are wondering if the Suns will match is because if they do match Joe Johnson, they are going to have tons of cash tied up between 4 players. Those 4 players alone would put Phoenix over the salary cap I believe, and out of those 4 the closest contract to being expired would be Marion's, which is in 2008/2009.
> 
> 
> Nash: 9.63, 10.5, 11.4, 12.3, 13.1 = 57 million
> Marion : 13.8, 15.1, 16.4, 17.2 = 63 million
> Johnson: 70 million over 5 years?
> Amare: Max deal, 80-90 million over 6 years?
> 
> That's some serious cash to say the least.


But, Koko, would you really mind being stuck with 3 super stars and another truly amazing player?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> But, Koko, would you really mind being stuck with 3 super stars and another truly amazing player?



For the next 3-4 years, of course. The thing is, Amare and Nash, their two best players, are going to be the only ones out of the 4 to be getting what their worth IMO. Would you pay 70 million dollars for Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> For the next 3-4 years, of course. The thing is, Amare and Nash, their two best players, are going to be the only ones out of the 4 to be getting what their worth IMO. Would you pay 70 million dollars for Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion?


Nah, but then again I think every player in the league is way over payed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> Nah, but then again I think every player in the league is way over payed.




Yeah, most players are. Amare might end up being underpaid with his first real contract.


----------



## tone wone

KokoTheMonkey said:


> For the next 3-4 years, of course. The thing is, Amare and Nash, their two best players, are going to be the only ones out of the 4 to be getting what their worth IMO. Would you pay 70 million dollars for Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion?


 Amare and Nash are their 2 best players NOW....but I think JJ will be #2 by '06-'07 season...he's IMO already thier 3rd best player

I think their future is Amare and JJ


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

tone wone said:


> Amare and Nash are their 2 best players NOW....but I think JJ will be #2 by '06-'07 season...he's IMO already thier 3rd best player
> 
> I think their future is Amare and JJ




Yeah, those two are a pretty solid foundation. 


I think I read that the Suns were offering him 6 years and 60 million I believe, and the Hawks offered him 5 yrs and 70 million. That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## TheRoc5

jj is gone, he has been traded to the hawks for diaw some picks and mle, im not sure how i feel about this trade.


----------



## TheRoc5

All so it looks like walker and jason willams might be in a 3 way trade and both of them would be in a heat uni. eddie jones and damon jones would be gone though. the heat lose alot of defense but gain offense so do yall like this trade? mark stein is reporting it


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> jj is gone, he has been traded to the hawks for diaw some picks and mle, im not sure how i feel about this trade.


Why? I'm pretty happy. This may not have iliminate Phoenix from the playoff chase, but it really hurt their chances.


----------



## TheRoc5

if the heat trade goes through i have them winning the east
that would be a nice finals heat vs. spurs! 
parker vs willams
manu vs walker
bowen vs dwade
td vs shaq
narz vs some guy

pop vs van gundy

spurs in 6 :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> Why? I'm pretty happy. This may not have iliminate Phoenix from the playoff chase, but it really hurt their chances.


now there becoming a defensive team- diaw marion, bell, and if amare does his stuff then we need to watch out. spurs phnx west finals count on it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> now there becoming a defensive team- diaw marion, bell, and if amare does his stuff then we need to watch out. spurs phnx west finals count on it.


A team can't become a real defense threat after just one year. And I don't know about a Phoenix/SA WCF either. I'm still countin on meeting up with Houston there.


----------



## TheRoc5

ezealen said:


> A team can't become a real defense threat after just one year. And I don't know about a Phoenix/SA WCF either. I'm still countin on meeting up with Houston there.


no but all they need is a slight change in there offense and put it in there defense and watch out. i hope your right ezealen


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> no but all they need is a slight change in there offense and put it in there defense and watch out. i hope your right ezealen


They can't put in a defense they don't have. I admit they're on the rite path, but they still have some ways to go to even be average on defense.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Raja Bell/Kurt Thomas/Boris Diaw or Quentin/Joe Johnson/Steven Hunter?


----------



## Long John Silver

I think its clear for everyone to see that the suns just got worse. I'm real happy with the way their offseason has gone. I don't buy into the "raja bell + kurt thomas = defensive team" theory. D'antoni preaches not to foul on defense just to get the fast break going. That won't change in one offseason.


----------



## DaBobZ

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Raja Bell/Kurt Thomas/Boris Diaw or *Quentin/Joe Johnson/Steven Hunter*?


*------------------------------> ANYDAY*


Too bad Diaw ends up in Phoenix. I would have liked to see him in Sliver and black.
It will be interesting to follow Cuban & Finley. with the exception Phoenix will receive in the trade they are clearly the favorite to sign Finley IMHO.
Cuban already paid big time for letting Nash walk, I'm not sure he'll cut him...
But if Fin signs with the Suns these guys are scary.

Steeve Nash/Kurt Thomas/Raja Bell/Boris Diaw/ or Quentin/Joe Johnson/Steven Hunter

If you add a decent PG in the mix (as JJ leaves) I clearly think the Suns would be much better than last year if they sign Fin. But then again it will be important paying attention to Cuban and one of his players, he could once again and for the second year in a row be responsible for the most important move of the offseason.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

Long John Silver said:


> I think its clear for everyone to see that the suns just got worse. I'm real happy with the way their offseason has gone. I don't buy into the "raja bell + kurt thomas = defensive team" theory. D'antoni preaches not to foul on defense just to get the fast break going. That won't change in one offseason.


The reason he preached that is also because we had little bench to go to if players did get into foul trouble. 

As for this: Raja Bell/Kurt Thomas/Boris Diaw or Quentin/Joe Johnson/Steven Hunter?

I think you have to wait and add two more players in there before you make this statement. It's fairly obvious that the Suns are not done. With the $6.5 mil from their two trade exceptions, the $5-6 mil they are under the cap, the rest of the MLE ($1-2mil), and the LLE ($1.7), they still have time to fill out their bench. Steven Hunter might still be back. It might end up being Bell/Thomas/Diaw/Finley/FA for JJ/Q. I can't blame Sarver really, paying JJ that contract would lock the Suns up for awhile with no flexibility other than "Trade Marion". We would again be riding on prayers that one of our big 4 did not get injured in the playoffs, since we'd have little replacement of a bench. I can't see Dallas cutting Finley and just letting him walk to the Suns though...


----------



## DaBobZ

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I think you have to wait and add two more players in there before you make this statement. It's fairly obvious that the Suns are not done. With the $6.5 mil from their two trade exceptions, the $5-6 mil they are under the cap, the rest of the MLE ($1-2mil), and the LLE ($1.7), they still have time to fill out their bench.


Agreed, but most importantly the Suns have created themselves a brighter future with this trade.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Phoenix isn't done by any stretch of the imagination. It's just that they are going to have to make believers out of everyone again. They are still the easy favorites to win the Pacific IMO, but how far they go is going to be determined on how well D'Antoni coaches this team.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Phoenix isn't done by any stretch of the imagination. It's just that they are going to have to make believers out of everyone again. They are still the easy favorites to win the Pacific IMO, but how far they go is going to be determined on how well D'Antoni coaches this team.


Indeed. Heck, they still gotta make believers out of the Suns fans as well.


----------



## TheRoc5

now that the heat have willams walker and posey do yall rank them on top of the east. there also now deep at the 3. i have them coming out of the east, the trade seems to good to be true for them. the only thing i like about it is there might be some conflict, moving with out the ball, shot selection and defense problems wich is good news for us.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

To expand on what TheRoc is talking about, the largest trade in NBA history took place today, involving 5 teams and 13 players, namely Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, Eddie Jones, and James Posey. 

Miami gets: Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, James Posey, Andre Emmett
Memphis gets: Eddie Jones, Raul Lopez
Boston gets: Curtis Borchardt, Qyntel Woods
New Orleans gets: Kirk Snyder, Rasual Butler.
Jazz get: Greg Ostertag


That's 11 players, the other two are foreign players. 


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2122976


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> To expand on what TheRoc is talking about, the largest trade in NBA history took place today, involving 5 teams and 13 players, namely Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, Eddie Jones, and James Posey.
> 
> Miami gets: Antoine Walker, Jason Williams, James Posey, Andre Emmett
> Memphis gets: Eddie Jones, Raul Lopez
> Boston gets: Curtis Borchardt, Qyntel Woods
> New Orleans gets: Kirk Snyder, Rasual Butler.
> Jazz get: Greg Ostertag
> 
> 
> That's 11 players, the other two are foreign players.
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2122976


My heads spinnen trying to figure all that out


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:



> My heads spinnen trying to figure all that out



Me too. The article says Utah gets Ostertag from Memphis, and I don't know if that's a typo or if Ostertag was dealt to Memphis as part of the Bonzi Wells/Bobby Jackson deal. 


I'm still trying to figure out how Miami gave up Eddie Jones, and got Jason Williams, Antoine Walker, and James Posey, and how New Orleans got two players for giving up basically nothing.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So, we've seen Phoenix re-shape their team, Miami re-shape their team, Detroit loses it's coach, and Indiana basically gets Artest, Granger, and the Lithuanian PG back. I can honestly say I wasn't expecting moves with such a big impact to be made to some of the best teams in the league, so all of this makes things a lot more fun going into next season.

As for the Miami trade, I'm not sure what to think of it. I mean, they gave up Eddie Jones and got Jason Williams, Antoine Walker, and James Posey back, so talent wise they got a great deal out of that, but I'm not sure how these pieces will fit in.


----------



## TheRoc5

looks like sar doesnt want to be a net, so could we see him as a spur or mybe with sac town.


----------



## Long John Silver

Great. I despise the nets, and I'm loving all this. He would be grat here, but if he can't come here, I don't want him in the West.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

What the hell. This is even more odd since the Joe Johnson deal is being held up as well. It's just very odd that two deals would get held back in the same offseason. 



I'm not sure what the Nets do now. They weren't title contenders with SAR anyway IMO, so now they have to upgrade in the post.


----------



## GalacticZack

The best news of all this week for Spur fans/Laker haters, which usually are one in the same, was the trade which sent Wizards Laron Profit and Kwame Brown to LA for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins. This was a massively boneheaded move on the part of the Lakers and they will be regretting this one for years to come. Here's why. Before moving back to San Antonio last month I lived in Northern Virginia since 1993. So I had a chance to follow the Bullets/Wizards very closely even though I'm a diehard Spur fan at heart. And when MJ, the then president of basketball operations selected Kwame with the first pick in the 2001 draft everyone in town thought it would be great for the Wiz. But instead Kwame would turn out to be the biggest disappointment in league history. I mean the biggest bust of all time. He's lazy, a complainer, disruptive, inconsistent and has been nothing but trouble for the Wiz since day one. To hear that Washington had dumped this loser on the Lakers was the best news this Spur fan could possibly have heard! The Lakers will eventually find out what a huge mistake this was but by then it will be too late. LOL. Kwame will only perpetuate their misery and compound their problems. This move only validates to me what a complete idiot Kupchak is to have gone for this ripoff... :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Supposedly the SAR trade is still going through, so he's going to be a Net still. 


As for the Lakers, it's a risky trade, sending two starters for one while leaving a void to fill at the PG position. We'll just have to see how it turns out, but I think it will be alright for the Lakers.


----------



## GalacticZack

GalacticZack said:


> The best news of all this week for Spur fans/Laker haters, which usually are one in the same, was the trade which sent Wizards Laron Profit and Kwame Brown to LA for Caron Butler and Chucky Atkins. This was a massively boneheaded move on the part of the Lakers and they will be regretting this one for years to come. Here's why. Before moving back to San Antonio last month I lived in Northern Virginia since 1993. So I had a chance to follow the Bullets/Wizards very closely even though I'm a diehard Spur fan at heart. And when MJ, the then president of basketball operations selected Kwame with the first pick in the 2001 draft everyone in town thought it would be great for the Wiz. But instead Kwame would turn out to be the biggest disappointment in league history. I mean the biggest bust of all time. He's lazy, a complainer, disruptive, inconsistent and has been nothing but trouble for the Wiz since day one. To hear that Washington had dumped this loser on the Lakers was the best news this Spur fan could possibly have heard! The Lakers will eventually find out what a huge mistake this was but by then it will be too late. LOL. Kwame will only perpetuate their misery and compound their problems. This move only validates to me what a complete idiot Kupchak is to have gone for this ripoff... :biggrin:


Here you go roc. I'm still kind of new to forum protocol so bare with me as I pick these things up. Ok?

http://www.nba.com/wizards/news/butler-atkins_050803.html


----------



## Cloud786

i hear damien wilkens to minny, but i dont think its confirmed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Well, we finally know what's happening with Shareef Abdur-Rahim now....the Nets have "rescinded" the trade, meaning it's not happening due to health concerns. Abdur-Rahim is back on the free agent market.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Hoopshype shows that SAR might be headed to Sacramento. Meanwhile, Dallas has supposedly agreed to a deal with Doug Christie, meaning the departure of Finley is iminent one way or another.


----------



## Long John Silver

Ooops. I strongly believe that Sacramento is done, they have nothing left in the tank, but it still pisses me off to se Shareef go there.


----------



## Long John Silver

Also its great to see the Mavs replace Finley with Christie. Hardly an upgrade. Just don't let Fin go to Phoenix.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Long John Silver said:


> Also its great to see the Mavs replace Finley with Christie. Hardly an upgrade. Just don't let Fin go to Phoenix.



He's going to end up somewhere like Detroit, Miami, or Phoenix. It's bound to happen, and that really sucks.


----------



## Long John Silver

Chicago is another supposed destination for Finley. That would be nice, keep him away from the west, away from Mia, Det & Indy. And I happen to like the Bulls too. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Sam Cassell was traded to the Clippers along with a protected first round pick for Marko Jaric and Lionel Chalmers. Wow is all I can say. Cassell was awesome just two seasons ago, and now he's got to be shipped with a first round pick just so someone would take him. 

Clippers are going to be competitive next season (barring injury). As for the Wolves, I don't know. They aren't headed in the right direction.


----------



## Long John Silver

Yeah, stick a fork in Minny, its done. I don't know the reason behind this...
Jaric as your second best player? 
Looks like Garnett won't be near the postseason again.


----------



## StephenJackson

Long John Silver said:


> Yeah, stick a fork in Minny, its done. I don't know the reason behind this...
> Jaric as your second best player?
> Looks like Garnett won't be near the postseason again.


Im surprised we haven't heard the 'I demand to be traded' from KG yet. Lord knows he must be getting tired of that organization.


----------



## TheRoc5

StephenJackson said:


> Im surprised we haven't heard the 'I demand to be traded' from KG yet. Lord knows he must be getting tired of that organization.


you spoke to soon on hoopshype it has an article of how kg is becomeing unhappy so i give it 3 weeks or so till we here i dont want to play for the wolves, though i like kg playing for the wolves and i hope he stays there


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

It makes sense that KG would be a little disappointed. Sam Cassell was their only hope as a 2nd threat, and now they are stuck with Wally as their 2nd man. 


The Wolves are fun to talk about and discuss though, because they are somewhat a mystery to me. I can see them buying into the new defense/team philosophy and being competitive, but I can also see them struggling with a rookie coach and little talent.


----------



## Long John Silver

The wolves should not be a threat anymore. I'm kinda relieved.


----------



## TheRoc5

Long John Silver said:


> The wolves should not be a threat anymore. I'm kinda relieved.


ditto now if we can get the east a little unloaded lol


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Long John Silver said:


> The wolves should not be a threat anymore. I'm kinda relieved.



I think we'll still have a little rivalry though. Garnett vs. Duncan makes it a rivalry by itself.


----------



## TheRoc5

looks like willams will be waived by new york and chicago matches the offer from the raptors wichs comes to a surprise to me


----------



## Long John Silver

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I think we'll still have a little rivalry though. Garnett vs. Duncan makes it a rivalry by itself.


Yeah, but only for the stats! :banana:


----------



## StephenJackson

TheRoc5 said:


> you spoke to soon on hoopshype it has an article of how kg is becomeing unhappy so i give it 3 weeks or so till we here i dont want to play for the wolves, though i like kg playing for the wolves and i hope he stays there



I certainly hope that he stays there too, definitely don't want him going to any team that actually has a chance...let's keep KG contained in Minny.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

One of the perimeter players the Spurs have been supposedly been pursuing is rumored to be favoring joining the Knicks.


----------



## StephenJackson

KokoTheMonkey said:


> One of the perimeter players the Spurs have been supposedly been pursuing is rumored to be favoring joining the Knicks.



I assume you mean James Jones? Yeah I know Isiaah really wants this kid, and I don't blame him. After watching JJ torch some teams during the Pacers suspension woes this year, it's obvious the kid is a baller. I'd rather see him go to the Spurs though, but that's only because the Spurs are my second favorite team and I'd like to keep JJ in the fam. We'll see, I'm hoping the Pacers can do a sign and trade with him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

StephenJackson said:


> I assume you mean James Jones? Yeah I know Isiaah really wants this kid, and I don't blame him. After watching JJ torch some teams during the Pacers suspension woes this year, it's obvious the kid is a baller. I'd rather see him go to the Spurs though, but that's only because the Spurs are my second favorite team and I'd like to keep JJ in the fam. We'll see, I'm hoping the Pacers can do a sign and trade with him.



Yeah, I was talking about him. I meant to go back and add in his name, but I got caught up in something else. 


Where in the world would he get his minutes in New York? Quentin Richardson, Trevor Ariza, Allan Houston, Tim Thomas, and Marbury or Crawford at the SG position. Here in SA, we can at least offer him the backup SF position. James Jones would probably get all of Devin's minutes.


----------



## StephenJackson

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, I was talking about him. I meant to go back and add in his name, but I got caught up in something else.
> 
> 
> Where in the world would he get his minutes in New York? Quentin Richardson, Trevor Ariza, Allan Houston, Tim Thomas, and Marbury or Crawford at the SG position. Here in SA, we can at least offer him the backup SF position. James Jones would probably get all of Devin's minutes.


Well, JJ is a natural SF as opposed to SG, but still his SF minutes would definitely be limited in NY, unless Isiaah really feels like giving the kid the chance to prove himself. He can also play some PF, that was his position through HS and college, so he has that to go with his game as well. We'll see what happens, if the Pacers can't keep him, I hope he does go to SA, but I have a feeling that he's going to be a Knick.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Gerald Wilkins is supposedly going to sign an offer sheet with Minny, so that would take Minny out of the Maurice Evans sweepstakes.

Devin Brown has some visits with other teams coming up I believe, but the word is that if Finley goes elsewhere, Brown is almost a lock to return.


----------



## MiamiHeat03

rumor has it that Finley will decide between Miami or the Pistons.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

MiamiHeat03 said:


> rumor has it that Finley will decide between Miami or the Pistons.


Yeah, it's kind of bittersweet for us. I knew the chances that Finley would come here were slim to none, but I didn't want to see him go to Phoenix or Houston. However, Finley being added to Detroit or Miami makes me cringe a bit.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Dale Davis is reportedly headed to Detroit. Now they have Mcdyess and Dale Davis that can come off the bench, which is pretty damn good. 

This might open the door for Finley to Miami, but nothing's official yet.


----------



## StephenJackson

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Dale Davis is reportedly headed to Detroit. Now they have Mcdyess and Dale Davis that can come off the bench, which is pretty damn good.
> 
> This might open the door for Finley to Miami, but nothing's official yet.



Yeah, well if the Pistons do sign Dale Davis, they will only have half of the MLE left I believe, and they would not be able to afford Finley. All signs seem to be pointing that Finley will end up in Miami.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Aaron Mckie has reportedly agreed with the Lakers on a two year deal, which is a solid addition. I'm not sure how much he's going to play, but as long as they don't overdue him he'll be fine. This signing actually has an effect on us, because the Nets were pursuing Mckie, and now it appears they might contact Devin Brown.


Former Spur Derek Anderson has reportedly agreed to a deal with the Rockets on a two year deal with a team option on the 2nd year. Again, nice little addition, but it shouldn't be anything major.


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, Detroit's out of the running for Finley now, because they signed Dale Davis to a 2 year contract today. Not sure how they are going to use him in the rotation. So now it seems even more likely that Miami is going to get Finley. I still haven't decided how dangerous the Heat will be this year. I feel like the Walker signing will hurt them, but I think Shaq's presence will really bring out the best in Finley(assuming he signs with the Heat). It's gonna be a tight race in the east. I surely can't wait for the Finals where it is likely going to be the Spurs vs. Detroit, Indy, or Miami. Either way, it's going to be a very competitive year the way things are shaping up.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

So DD to Detroit is official? 


That is a very interesting signing to say the least. If there was one spot on their roster that they really didn't need depth, it was at the PF/C position. Dale Davis actually isn't a bad player at all, but where in the world is he going to get enough minutes to make an impact?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

KokoTheMonkey said:


> So DD to Detroit is official?
> 
> 
> That is a very interesting signing to say the least. If there was one spot on their roster that they really didn't need depth, it was at the PF/C position. Dale Davis actually isn't a bad player at all, but where in the world is he going to get enough minutes to make an impact?


...and another year where Darko sits. I'd trade him while he could possibly still have Kwame Brown "I'm good I just never got good minutes and was never used properly!" value.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ...and another year where Darko sits. I'd trade him while he could possibly still have Kwame Brown "I'm good I just never got good minutes and was never used properly!" value.



They should explore a trade if they are going to use him as a 3rd string big man. However, Dumars would likely command more than anyone would be willing to offer just so he can save face by picking him at #2. 


One more thing about Dale Davis, supposedly Detroit signed him for a little more than expected, so Detroit now has less than the Spurs to pay Finley. I think they are out of the running for him now.


----------



## StephenJackson

KokoTheMonkey said:


> They should explore a trade if they are going to use him as a 3rd string big man. However, Dumars would likely command more than anyone would be willing to offer just so he can save face by picking him at #2.
> 
> 
> One more thing about Dale Davis, supposedly Detroit signed him for a little more than expected, so Detroit now has less than the Spurs to pay Finley. I think they are out of the running for him now.



Yes, they signed him for 7 million over 2 years, so 3.5 per year. And this does indeed take them out of the running for Finley. So it's looking like Miami or Phoenix for him.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

StephenJackson said:


> Yes, they signed him for 7 million over 2 years, so 3.5 per year. And this does indeed take them out of the running for Finley. So it's looking like Miami or Phoenix for him.



San Antonio is still in the mix. If it's true what Finley's representatives are saying about him wanting to play for a championship contender, Miami and San Antonio offer the best shot at that. Plus, he can get twice as much playing here in SA than he can in Phoenix, but twice as much in Miami as he can get here. 

Minutes will be the issue for Finley when he meets with the Spurs on Thursday. He's going to want some assurance that he's not going to be a 20-25 MPG player, and I'm sure Popovich won't guarantee him any more minutes than that.


----------



## Cloud786

KokoTheMonkey said:


> San Antonio is still in the mix. If it's true what Finley's representatives are saying about him wanting to play for a championship contender, Miami and San Antonio offer the best shot at that. *Plus, he can get twice as much playing here in SA than he can in Miami, but twice as much in Miami as he can get here. *
> 
> Minutes will be the issue for Finley when he meets with the Spurs on Thursday. He's going to want some assurance that he's not going to be a 20-25 MPG player, and I'm sure Popovich won't guarantee him any more minutes than that.


Eh?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Cloud786 said:


> Eh?



I was seeing if you guys were paying attention.  .....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Seattle matched Minny's offer sheet for Damien Wilkins, which means Minny will probably pursue Maurice Evans. Plus, James Jones might end up in Phoenix, so if those two are gone and Finley goes elsewhere, the Spurs will be forced to re-up with Devin Brown. There would be no other choice really, unless Devin asks for too much.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Speaking of Maurice Evans, it appears the Pistons are making him a multi-year contract offer.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Speaking of Maurice Evans, it appears the Pistons are making him a multi-year contract offer.


speaking of pistons, sheed is on the block


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> speaking of pistons, sheed is on the block


Says who?


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Says who?


my bad i ment he might be on the trading block, spursreport.com was talking about it. my apoligies again(very nice website, i get alot of info from there)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Rasheed Wallace being on the trading block would be like Tony Parker or maybe even Manu being on the trading block. I don't see any reason why Detroit would ship off Wallace, because they aren't going to get equal value for him anyways.


----------



## Cloud786

I think it was Chandler/Nocioni for Wallace.


----------



## Scinos

The Sonics hired ex-Spurs coach Bob Hill as an assistant. I see he had a couple of good years, winning 62 games and then 59 games. Granted, he had an MVP level David Robinson. Then it looks like he was fired after the team got off to a terrible start when Robinson was injured.

Anyway, I'm just wondering if any Spurs fans can remember back about a decade and give me some info on what type of coach we're getting. Thanks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Scinos said:


> The Sonics hired ex-Spurs coach Bob Hill as an assistant. I see he had a couple of good years, winning 62 games and then 59 games. Granted, he had an MVP level David Robinson. Then it looks like he was fired after the team got off to a terrible start when Robinson was injured.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just wondering if any Spurs fans can remember back about a decade and give me some info on what type of coach we're getting. Thanks.



The mid 90's were just before my time as a Spurs fan. I was a little immature punk kid during Hill's tenure, so I honestly can't tell you anything more about him than what you've mentioned above.


----------

